# [H - Kult der Verdammten & co] <GreX CatervA> sucht vielleicht genau DICH!



## Avyrmur (6. Oktober 2017)

WER SIND WIR ?
Wir sind die Gilde <GreX CatervA> auf Seiten der Horde, ursprünglich von Vanilla bis WotLK auf Die Arguswacht zuhause (alte Hasen werden sich erinnern). Ich war damals Mitglied dieses coolen Haufens und es war meine schönste WoW Zeit. Inspieriert von damals will ich wenn möglich die Zeit was das miteinander & zusammenhalt betrifft ein Stück weit zurück drehen. Deshalb jetzt die Neugründung auf Kult der Verdammten um den Mythos wiederzuerwecken.

WAS WOLLEN WIR ERREICHEN?
Da ich die Gilde neu aufbauen will, suche ich vor allem Neuspieler, Fraktionswechsler die auch mal die andere Seite kennenlernen wollen oder Wiedereinsteiger um wirklich ganz von unten anzufangen, ja in der Tat, GreX CatervA soll zu Anfang nichts anderes sein als eine Level- & Fungilde. Weiter bin ich auch an Solospielern interessiert die bis jetzt eher eine Gilde gemieden haben weil sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wir wollen Euer/Dein neues Zuhause in Azeroth werden. Es sollen Freundschaften entstehen und sich ein zusammengeschweißter Haufen bilden und ich denke das geht am besten wenn man nochmals von ganz unten anfängt. Was später passiert wird die Zeit zeigen, natürlich strebe ich einen Raid an sowie Mystic+, ich habe auch nichts gegen PvP oder sogar RP, alles sollte möglich sein. Am wichtigsten ist mir aber das höfliche miteinander und der Spaß am Spiel, da werde ich sehr darauf achten. Streit, Neid & Mistgunst zeigen wir von Anfang an die rote Karte.Neben dem aktuellen Hauptcontent würde ich auch gerne in naher Zukunft alte Erfolge ins Programm nehmen sowie das Thema Mountfarming sollte eine übergeordnete Rolle spielen.

WER IST DIE ZIELGRUPPE?
Wie schon oben erwähnt Neuspieler, Wiedereinsteiger, Einsame Wölfe aber auch sonst jeden der sich angesprochen fühlt und denkt, zu uns zu passen, wenn anfangs nicht zu viel Erwartung gern der eine oder andere Maxleveler. Da ich natürlich nicht Alleinunterhalter sein will und auch ganz sicher nicht bin, suche ich weiter engagierte Leute die mir helfen das Projekt "GreX CatervA" bis zum Endgame und darüber hinaus zu bringen und Ihren Beitrag in der Gildenleitung zu leisten. Ich habe nicht vor eine spezielles Familien- Schichtarbeiterkonzept zu entwickeln, jeder kann bei uns dabei sein wenn es für Ihn passt, auch halte ich nichts von Altersbegrenzungen.Leute für Homepagegestaltung, Forum, Teamspeakbetreuung ect. sind gern gesehen.

WEN KÖNNEN WIR NICHT GEBRAUCHEN ?
Ich denke das die Realms voll sind von Egoisten, Alleskönnen, Gogo Typen, DPS Junkies usw. Alle diese Leute werden bei GreX CatervA keinen Platz haben. Guter Umgang und Benehmen sind Grundvoraussetzung. Ich bin gewillt den einen oder anderen in seinem Levelbereich mit meinem 110er Main zu unterstützen falls Gildenintern keine Gruppe machbar ist um Dungeons abzuschließen, was nicht heißen soll das ich permanent Leute durch Instanzen schleuse, Helfen ja - - - Ausnützen nein, das gilt nicht nur für mich sondern für jeden der einen Hochstufigen Charakter in die Gilde einbringt.

WAS ERWARTET DICH ?
Ich habe vor alle möglichen Kanäle zu nutzen die sich anbieten um die Gilde voran zu treiben. Neben dem üblichen Teamspeak, Discort, möchte ich eine eigene Gildenpage mit Forum sowie eine Facebookgruppe ins Leben rufen, auch habe ich noch so einige andere Ideen die es gilt eventuell umzusetzen. Gerne kannst auch Du Deine Ideen einbringen.


Grex Caterva - was bedeutet der Name ?
Wörtlich frei übersetzt, Grex Caterva, latainisch ... verwirrte verrückte Menschenmenge. Passt doch zu einer WoW Gilde, oder nicht ?

SCHLUßWORT
Ich würde gerne mein Projekt <GreX CatervA> realisieren und ich würde mir sehr wünschen das MEIN Projekt auch zu DEINEM Projekt wird und darüber hinaus das World of Warcraft wieder das Spiel wird das wir doch alle so lieben, einige schon über viele Jahre. GreX CatervA soll dazu beitragen unser Game wieder ein Stück weit freundlicher zu machen. Das ist der Auftrag und das Konzept das ich an mich bzw euch stelle. Ich erwarte jetzt nicht das Ihr mir wegen der Gilde die Bude einrennt aber vielleicht findet der eine oder andere gefallen und meldet sich. Danke fürs Interesse.

Aktuelle News
Die Gilde steht noch ganz am Anfang und wir sind wirklich noch nicht sehr viele, das schreckt viele ab und entscheiden sich nicht für uns. Deshalb mein Vorschlag kommt in unsere Facebookgruppe hinterlegt den Battletag und macht erstmal so mit bei uns, gerne laden wir Dich auch in unseren Teamspeak und dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden, ob Du Deinen Charakter transferierst oder aber ob du komplett neu bei uns anfängst und die Levelleiter von der Zeit 1 - 110 mit uns gehen willst. Wir helfen auch gerne und *Unterstützen Dich. Falls wir Dich nicht ansprechen so bedanke wir uns für Dein Interesse und wünschen Dir viel Erfolg weiter in der World of Warcraft.*

Kontakt:
Ingame: Battletag - DeepManiac#21604
Email: Avyrmur@gmx.de
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/martin.egglkamp.3

Link zur Homepage: http://www.grexcaterva.de


----------

